# What things are you good at!?



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Sometimes we get too focused on things that we can't do that we forget that we are good at other things. What are some things YOU think you are good at; it can be anything (walking, gaming, typing, or even sleeping). If you think you are good at it then let us know!

For me? I am good at raising my hermit crabs! Usually when people purchase hermit crabs they neglect to know exactly how to raise them, and they end up dying a month or two later. 

I have had my hermit crabs, Hunk and Krauser, for almost three years now. I know everything there is to know about raising and caring for them! Call me crazy, but I think one of the reason's I have no friends is because I tell them I have crabs too soon


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

I'm good at growing hair.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Guitar, fishing, keeping fish, drawing (actually don't draw any more though), being quiet.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Writing...supposedly. :/


----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm pretty good at bowling and have a great talent for memorizing useless information.


----------



## Appleandmango (May 12, 2014)

I think I'm pretty good at chemistry  But that's about it. I have no talents whatsoever


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Music, art, eating, and sleeping.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

Good at being perverted... (I think it's positive cause I like perverted stuff)
Being random..
Sleeping.. 
Hugging..
Dubstep dancing.. (I think)
Being wise. (Even tho a wise person wouldn't say that)
Being negative about people or things when it's important


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I would love ppl to say that im a good writer but then again i couldnt fathom writing a novel. But i want to!!

Perhaps i have potential as a writer if i put in the hard yakka. All i know is that i had glimpses of potential if i tried. Like in grade in grade 9 i wrote a romeo and juilet film analysis and got a perfect mark. My teacher commented. this is something i would expect from an 11th grader. It could have been an epiphanic moment but i didnt persist. But i can still try now!!. Yeah im trying to make myself feel better abt my writing as compensation 4 my bad math skills ehehe. 
I think ive written abt this already oops

at the very least im good at writing thoughtful msgs. My mum says so yeah lol

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Im good at getting 2 hours of sleep then forgetting i have to go in for 1st shift and being a grumpy *******. Also jenga.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

catcharay said:


> I would love ppl to say that im a good writer but then again i couldnt fathom writing a novel. But i want to!!
> 
> Perhaps i have potential as a writer if i put in the hard yakka. All i know is that i had glimpses of potential if i tried. Like in grade in grade 9 i wrote a romeo and juilet film analysis and got a perfect mark. My teacher commented. this is something i would expect from an 11th grader. It could have been an epiphanic moment but i didnt persist. But i can still try now!!. Yeah im trying to make myself feel better abt my writing as compensation 4 my bad math skills ehehe.
> I think ive written abt this already oops
> ...


Send me some of your writing then! I write, too, but I haven't recently because all my work is on my broken computer.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

drganon said:


> I'm pretty good at bowling and have a great talent for memorizing useless information.


I'm so bad at bowling it isn't funny..I have to use the lane with those things on the side :|


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Being average.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> Being average.


Get outta here with that attitude!


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

-Trading Card Games
-Playing and producing music
-Coming up with random jokes
-Making a Donald Duck voice


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I had to google hermit crabs because I have no idea what they look like. I have like that shell as decoration in the bathroom. Anyway, I'm really good at baking. It just comes naturally.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

I can dance a pretty good robot


----------



## jondoe (Jul 2, 2014)

Believe it or not I used to be good at getting laid and getting gf's and sports but that was a lifetime ago. I did these things despite being a raging anxiety ridden, secretly depressed, physically sick loser. other than those two things nothing. Oh I am a good uncle and I was a good dog owner until he passed away last year. Now I just sit at home with no job, gf, friends that live close or that I talk to on a regular basis and yea... that's about it. Everything else I've ever tried I was a miserable failure.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

- Drawing
- Typography
- Computer programming
- Avoiding social situations
- Being quiet without boredom.


----------



## Erimitis (Mar 9, 2014)

Playing Guitar
Computers/Tech
Acting
Fixing Broken Things
Football


----------



## Joanna96 (Jul 28, 2014)

-cooking,
-drawing, 
-jogging, 
-counting calories


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Nothing


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Ranting about my problems. 

Selecting colors
decorating
translating songs into English
taking care of my citrus plants


----------



## Tranceaddict (Jul 15, 2014)

Writing
Overthinking
Daydreaming
Following orders
Counting letters of words
Enjoying music, nature, and food


----------



## Essdot (Jul 29, 2014)

Making music
Joking
Being a good pet parent
Dancing
Cooking
Cleaning
Helping others 
Writing
Being creative
Fixing computers
Driving
Babysitting
Shopping, but not currently...


----------



## Jamalam (Jul 12, 2014)

Sailing! I'm *****in' at sailing. It's difficult to do indoors, though.


----------



## GrinnyStoneElf (Jul 8, 2014)

Graphics design, computers (I still build them after 19 years), helping people out with computers... when they're polite.

Fixing other people's problems... (i.e., not giving advice, but getting them a plan involving steps like 1. 2. 3. that have nothing to do with emotional crap)
Making things work more efficiently...

Packing a dishwasher efficiently... 

Overthinking...


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

iminnocentenough said:


> Send me some of your writing then! I write, too, but I haven't recently because all my work is on my broken computer.


Thats extremely nice of you to offer. Thank you but i dont have much material other than sporadic emo poems cos theyre short. Any writing demanding lengthier substance kind of makes my attention jump off the cliff. Id be happy to read yours when you recover it.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Cooking, 
maintaining a healthy diet, 
yoga, 
being a fun and supportive girlfriend,
listening to people,
putting on make up and dressing cute, 
getting good grades,
learning Spanish.


----------



## broadwayfish (Jul 15, 2014)

i don't have any talent or maybe i haven't found yet


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

I'd consider myself a good listener, if that counts. I feel like I can be quite good at judging peoples emotions and comforting people when they have issues.


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

- Computers and into computers
- Osu and League of Legends (Wait does this even count >.>)
- Swimming
- Playing le piano
- Making bad jokes
- Sleeping


----------



## OhioState1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Joanna96 said:


> -cooking,
> -drawing,
> -jogging,
> -counting calories


Oh, cooking is difficult! 
Counting calories, really?


----------



## OhioState1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Haillzz91 said:


> Cooking,
> maintaining a healthy diet,
> yoga,
> being a fun and supportive girlfriend,
> ...


Jésus chica ;p


----------



## OhioState1 (Apr 2, 2014)

broadwayfish said:


> i don't have any talent or maybe i haven't found yet


Same here. :eyes


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

Writing
Walking
Keeping tropical fish
Bathing
Quoting episodes of Seinfeld


----------



## bornofbrosiris (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm a talented photographer. Knowledgeable about many different subjects. I have a great sense of humor, but not many people get to see it...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm good at remembering stuff.


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

Art, baking, giving advice, calming people down.


----------



## keeks (Aug 13, 2010)

Getting awesome grades
Organizing
Caring about animals
Singing (apparently, though I'm way too judgy about my voice)
Baking
Decorating Cakes
Sleeping <3


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

jerkin my gerkin


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Art, music, writing, and eatin' food!


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

LolaViola said:


> Art, music, writing, and eatin' food!


I forgot that I was good at eating, too!


----------



## zstandig (Sep 21, 2013)

-Building, taking apart, and otherwise messing around with computer hardware, good enough to be certified anyway.
-I'm not bad at some older video games
-I know a lot of useless stuff about history, useless is kind of harsh, more like...unable to be applied to anything useful other than being interesting.
-I'm good at critical thinking, reading comprehension, grammar and such.


----------



## Human0987 (Jul 28, 2014)

I am good at falling in love with the wrong persons....


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

zstandig said:


> -Building, taking apart, and otherwise messing around with computer hardware, good enough to be certified anyway.
> -I'm not bad at some older video games
> -I know a lot of useless stuff about history, useless is kind of harsh, more like...unable to be applied to anything useful other than being interesting.
> -I'm good at critical thinking, reading comprehension, grammar and such.


I'm with Zstandig :clap

I've actually been likened to Gary McKinnon the guy the US tried to extradite when what they should have done was employ him as their IT security consultant

So like Zstandig I am a computer geek: I admin a Vischat chatroom for example plus I love hacking for hacking sake to see if I can do it. I don't actually do anything once I have hacked in so systems are safe from me in that respect


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hair, makeup. .


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

Sitting on a computer refreshing forums for 17 hours straight.


----------



## irandom97 (Jan 28, 2012)

having rhythm,
overthinking,
looking at the big picture of things.
not that great of a list. meh.


----------



## Joanna96 (Jul 28, 2014)

OhioState1 said:


> Oh, cooking is difficult!
> Counting calories, really?


Cooking is not so difficult if you have to do it since you're a child, like me.
Counting calories is not my talent :b but i do it evferyday, every time when i eat, so i'm good at it :twisted It's one of my bad habits. Still better than smoking or drinking.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Joanna96 said:


> Cooking is not so difficult if you have to do it since you're a child, like me.
> Counting calories is not my talent :b but i do it evferyday, every time when i eat, so i'm good at it :twisted It's one of my bad habits. Still better than smoking or drinking.


I'm addicted to calorie counting, too. Just recently, though..I always HAVE to eat the exact portion size or I just feel greedy. It's made me realize how ridiculously stupid some serving sizes are..

Serving size for ice cream..half a cup. **** that I want like 8 cups of that ****, yo!


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I can draw?


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

- I'm pretty much a boss at playing the piano (think Franz Liszt, for those of you who knows who he is)
- Good at my job
- Good at reading people
- Better than most at understanding how just about anything works.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm good at finding the positives in negative situations..
ever since I was little I've always grasped for one positive thing in any negative situation I've been in instead of just complaining about the situation.

I'd say I'm good at dressing myself. I'm no fashionista but I know what works with my body and what doesn't.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Analysis, excel graphs, being a mischievous rogue


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Writing
Singing


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

momentsunset said:


> I'm good at finding the positives in negative situations..
> ever since I was little I've always grasped for one positive thing in any negative situation I've been in instead of just complaining about the situation.
> 
> I'd say I'm good at dressing myself. I'm no fashionista but I know what works with my body and what doesn't.


That's a really great thing to be good at, honestly.

As for the second part..I am terrible at dressing myself..eek..I can't match worth hell.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

diamondheart89 said:


> Analysis, excel graphs, being a mischievous rogue


Mage > Rogue

jussayin.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

DenizenOfDespair said:


> Writing
> Singing


I bet you have such an amazing singing marklar, and I would like to read any marklars you may have written.

Have a good marklar, Marklar.


----------



## Human0987 (Jul 28, 2014)

I am good at overthinking,i am an empatic person,i like, i am good at riding my bike,i am also [email protected] loving sometimes wrong persons...etc....


----------



## Nessie91 (Jan 5, 2012)

Reading
Writing
Computers - I love Database, spreadsheets and word processing.
Organizing
Cleaning  (it's a skill..)
Business/office administration


----------



## LonelySkater (Aug 21, 2014)

Drawing/painting, skateboarding and video games


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I have good reflexes and have reason to believe I'm pretty agile. I've also got pretty powerful legs. I have a good metabolism that (thank bloody Jesus) allows me to eat some junk while losing weight. Not proud of any of that - I didn't work for it, and even if I had, pride is always wrong.


----------



## spiritedaway (Aug 5, 2014)

- Cooking/ Baking
- Art (or so I believe)
- Reading
- Playing Video Games
- Taking Naps :3


----------



## GlowBug23 (Dec 21, 2007)

Writing fictional stories that have people telling me I've made them cry and laugh and think and examine their own lives and true selves. <3


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Typing
daydreaming
making people dislike me

Think that's it.


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

Researching, learning, analysing, video games, photoshopping, video editing, daydreaming


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Most things sewing machine related, being polite in the face of rude d-bags.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

I like call of duty - modern warfare 2, 3 and of course black ops II


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Breathing

Videogames, programming, web design, Photoshop, creative writing.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

GlowBug23 said:


> Writing fictional stories that have people telling me I've made them cry and laugh and think and examine their own lives and true selves. <3


I wish I were that good at it... :sigh


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Sleeping.


----------



## N7SpaceMagic (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm good at being invisible among a group of people.


----------



## vania31415 (Aug 30, 2014)

Nothing really. A small part of me still has hope that I'll one day find something I'm good at


----------



## Feeling Good (Aug 31, 2014)

Another for databases, writing queries, trying to figure out ways to manipulate data.

I also like relaxing and reading or spending time with my kids.


----------

